# Hi dose anyone need a farm manager



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I am Rachel Sandstedt born 12/11/1982. 
I want to start with the reasons why you may not want to hire me. I do not want to waste your time or mine, so if there are things that you can not live with that is fine with me. I just want to be up front and honest. I have a husband that works on the road. We have a three year old son, three dogs, and three horses. I can make arrangements for some of the animals but not my son, he goes were I go. I do plan on finding him day care. 
I currently reside in Waynesboro GA. My husband is working in PA. So I am looking to get employment on the northeast coast to be closer to him. His job moves around so being in the same state or town is not required. Employment with housing and small salary is a must for us.
I have not been showing in the last three years so needless to say I am out of shape and will require some ride time to get my body back into the correct positions I know that I should be in.
Now if none of that bothers you, here are the reasons why you should want me as a part of your team.
Over 20 years experience of being around horses. My grandfather used to buy ponies and bring them to me to break so he could resell them as riding animals. 
At most of the stables where I took lessons I would work to help pay for my lessons and board. Some of the stables had pony clubs that I participated in.
I was raised on a working farm; we had livestock of all kinds. My family put up our own hay bales every year. So I do have knowledge of the haying processes.
I was active in 4H and FFA. Competing in horse judging, horse bowl, livestock judging, and other events. I was always in the top ten individual for horse judging every year. My senior year I won the TN state FFA horse judging competition. After graduating out of the programs I went back and coached the 4H and FFA horse judging team in my county for a few years. Several of my kids won their groups or placed in the top ten. 
I have given beginner lessons in western, English, and saddle seat. I am very good with the kids, better than adults. I am creative in finding ways to keep them interested and having fun while learning the basics and getting a good seat.
I have shown in many different disciplines and levels of riding. I have traveled to some large national shows to watch so I know the atmosphere but have not shown. I also have knowledge in fitted and shown halter horses. Other classes I have shown in are showmanship, wp, hus, equitation, horsemanship, trail, barrels, poles, equitation over fences, hunter hack, jumping, cross country, and walking and racking horse classes.
I managed my own farm with 13 head of horse. Breeding stallion, brood mares, and foals. My plan then for my farm was to eventually give lessons and have a therapeutic riding center. I was going to breed quality quarter horses and use the mares for my riding program. I planned on selling the foals off to bring in extra income. I knew that it was going to be expensive so I had decided to start off one step at a time. I bought a few good horses and started showing to get my farm and name out there. I had set a few goals of titles that I wanted to win before I started a lesson program. One was rookie of the year. So I have only shown in novice at the AQHA shows. My plans have changed due to life changes. 
I have started many young horses successfully. I can also maintain a finished show horse. I have not yet to had the opportunity to finish a show horse on my own. 
My current job is at Legions Industry. I am a welder. I make industrial pots and pans.
The job I had before that was in industrial maintenance at Purdue farms as maintenance mechanic. I was with them for almost two years. I have operated many different kinds of heavy equipment. I have an understanding of electrical and plumbing theory and dynamics, I can fix it and build it.
Before that I was a cook/cashier for Five Star Food Service. I was with them for almost six years.
For two summers I worked as a trail guide at a tourist attraction. Taking care of 30 horses and taking tourists around on a long and short trail ride. We also put on a show and dinner once a week.
I am a very honest and hard worker. I follow directions to the tee. I can be trusted to do what you want even when you are not supervising. I am very motivated to learn and improve myself.
I am capable on a computer to use it to keep records and documents. I built a web page for a stallion benefit breeding raffle that I put together. It was not fancy but it worked. I had all the stallions on there on their own page with their information. It also had where people could donate through Paypal on the web page. 
If you think I might fit your program give me a call. 1-706-551-4373.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok so dose anyone have any advice for me on how to land a good job doing what we all love?


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Your best bet is to go in and ask people if they are hiring or know anyone who is. Not all barn owners/managers have time to sit here and read forums.

You may also want to work on your written communication. That's an important part of any manager's job and you can't always depend on spell check to figure it out for you.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Check local classifieds where your husband is at, have him turn in resumes to stables, barns or farms near him, and visit Job Service, I believe most states have it.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have sent out like 20 resumes. Only a few replies. I think it is my son that is turning them away.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

There's no need to mention personal information like that at first. Is your resume professionally done? You can go to job centers and have them assist you in making one that is professional looking, spell checked, has the correct information in it, etc. They can also show you how to write a cover letter and do mock interviews to help you improve you chance of getting a job.


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Check Yard and Groom.
There's a few listings in PA.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you very much. I am working on putting together vedio of me riding and some of my students.


----------

